
Open letter to the authors of the hydroxycloroquine study published in Lancet - lbeltrame
https://zenodo.org/record/3864691
======
lbeltrame
Original title: An open letter to Mehra et al and The Lancet

More discussion on this topic:

\- Past HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23322658](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23322658)

\- Debates on the merits and demerits on the statistics used in the paper (and
in the one published by the same group in New England Journal of Medicine) are
on the stat modeling Columbia blog:

\-
[https://statmodeling.stat.columbia.edu/2020/05/25/hydroxychl...](https://statmodeling.stat.columbia.edu/2020/05/25/hydroxychloroquine-
update/)

\- [https://statmodeling.stat.columbia.edu/2020/05/28/an-open-
le...](https://statmodeling.stat.columbia.edu/2020/05/28/an-open-letter-
expressing-concerns-regarding-the-statistical-analysis-and-data-integrity-of-
a-recently-published-and-publicized-paper/)

\- [https://statmodeling.stat.columbia.edu/2020/05/25/this-
contr...](https://statmodeling.stat.columbia.edu/2020/05/25/this-
controversial-hydroxychloroquine-paper-whats-lancet-gonna-do-about-it/)

